# viva plus mit Media Player  nicht



## gerippe (1. Oktober 2004)

Hallo, ich hab ein Problem und hab auch in den Foren keine Hilfe dazu gefunden. Wie kann Viva plus per Internet anschauen. Geht bei mir weder mit dem Media-player noch mit Real-player. Hab schon alle möglichen Einstellungen ausprobiert. Nix hilft. Krieg keine Verbindung zum Server zu stande.. Hab DSL, XP, mit externem Router. Muß ich da irgendwelche Einstellungen machen im Netzwerk?
Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen..


----------

